# rhino 660 axle



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

just wondering if the outer part of right rear axle is rebuildable or do i have to buy a whole new axle. 

also r the gizzly and rhino rear axles the same.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

yes they are rebuildable but are kinda expensive. id buy a new axle an aftermarket one. rhino axles has good deals and are also pretty stong, alot of guys here run them, i run them on my bike and still havent broke them yet.


----------

